# 29 and goin' on the wall...



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Well almost...
Went to Rockport this past weekend and lucked into this big girl.
She was right at 28". Took a couple of pics and let her swim off to grow that extra inch. We were wading with croaker down around Panther Point. 
I'd been stuck on 27-1/2" for 9-10 years, this is now my personal best!!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Awesome fish Buffet...congrats on upping the ante so to speak...Now you looking for a 29 or 30 right?


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats on a nice fish and release!


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Heck of a catch! I'm looking to up my PB sometime!


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

That would look good with some fries and hushpuppies next to it.. Nice fish..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Cool pic congrats.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Good lookin trout, congrats.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome catch and the fish Gods will bless you for releasing that fish. Now I think you will get rewarded with a 30 inch trout. Practice CPR. Catch, Photo, Release. You saved that fishes life and because of you we may get some good spawns out of her. 

Good job!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Great fish. I was stuck on 27 for about three years until I found a 29 1/4 a couple of months ago. I'm positive about that 1/4 because I tried like heck to stretch her to 30!


----------



## weekend.hooker (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome fish, hopefully you won't have wait for long for the 29ner! Congrats!


----------



## CJ PORTER (Jul 27, 2006)

IT'S GOING TO BE TOUGH FOR HER TO FEED AND GROW WITH THAT STRINGER HANGING FROM HER MOUTH.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

CJ PORTER said:


> IT'S GOING TO BE TOUGH FOR HER TO FEED AND GROW WITH THAT STRINGER HANGING FROM HER MOUTH.


Who cares if he kept it or threw it back. That's his business!! 
Very nice catch!!!!!!!! I would love to have that on the end of my line. My best is only 25".
Steve


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

bay fish i have never caught....



redfish over 35"
redfish on a fly rod
flounder over 8lbs

and last, but certainly not least....


a trout over 25" 


nice catch, bro....

i think anything over 20" is an awesome speck!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats on fine fish......


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

great job on letting her go, hope you catch more


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

CJ PORTER said:


> IT'S GOING TO BE TOUGH FOR HER TO FEED AND GROW WITH THAT STRINGER HANGING FROM HER MOUTH.


I didn't think it was necessary to show the release, but here ya go...I hope you're satisfied.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Buffett Fan said:


> I didn't think it was necessary to show the release, but here ya go...I hope you're satisfied.


awesome catch...........lol......and the release pictures are always as good as the pose pictures..........


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome fish!! Been stuck on 27 for 5 years myself. Thanks for releasing, but I love eating fish, so no feelings hurt here if you wanna eat her next time.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Great job on PB and the CPR. I have been stuck at 29 1/2" for several years now.....someday


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

No it wasn't necessary because you can't satisfy everyone. Congrats on a great fish. You should have deleted the islands in the background. I'll be camped out there this weekend. lol


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

Great fish!


----------

